
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (January 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
craigtp
SEEKING WORK - Liverpool, UK - Remote preferred, open to a small amount of
travel.

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a full-stack analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET framework, leading complex and challenging enterprise software
development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable and
efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable business
value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global microservices infrastructure supporting
millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in varying
industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same for
you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

More information including direct links to my Resume/CV and all contact
information is on the front-page of my website:
[http://craigtp.co.uk/](http://craigtp.co.uk/)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. Open Source developer on Open edX (OpenCraft
- Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of sixteen
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia & Australia. The
company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and working with them on
various projects. This is a full time position, were you would be able to work
remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good internet connection.
: )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, MIT, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB, Android/iOS

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes (have worked exclusively remotely for past 6 years)

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
metanoetic
SEEKING WORK, NYC | Remote OK

Scheduling full-stack web development work, looking for small- and mid-sized
projects at small- and mid-sized companies! Excellent at responsive design,
and well-versed in netsec. I work well with teams but am also a competent solo
dev.

I have a lot of fun doing odd jobs as well - non-coding stuff like scraping,
online investigative research, etc. If you want to float an idea by me, I'm
willing to listen :-).

website : [http://grayleonard.com](http://grayleonard.com) github :
[https://github.com/grayleonard](https://github.com/grayleonard) email :
gkontakte@mailbox.org

------
joncrane
SEEKING WORK

Location: East Coast USA

Remote: Yes

I am an AWS Architect (I have the five main AWS certifications) as well as
engineer and manager.

I am happy to offer my expertise for limited off-hours engagements. I am based
on the East Coast of the USA. Some examples include:

\- reviewing your architecture (either proposed or current) and offering
feedback \- sanity checking another consultant's recommendations \- setting up
your initial infrastructure for a small business \- any other non-time
critical tasks where another voice of reason/expertise will be helpful

My goal is to teach you to fish, not to continue providing you with fish.

My email is my username at gmail.

------
jayec
SEEKING WORK | Brisbane, Australia | Remote or freelance Willing to relocate:
Not at the moment but definitely in the future.

Technologies: Front End - HTML/CSS, Javascript, Jquery, Vuejs, Node.js, Dojo,
ESRI API, Grunt, Sass, Bootstrap, Bulma, Photoshop, Invision, Webpack

Backend - PHP, Coldfusion, Laravel, Wordpress, MySQL, MSSQL, API Development,
PHPUnit

Résumé/CV: [https://claruscomputers.com.au/JayeClissold-
Resume.pdf](https://claruscomputers.com.au/JayeClissold-Resume.pdf)
[https://claruscomputers.com.au/JayeClissold-
CoverLetter.pdf](https://claruscomputers.com.au/JayeClissold-CoverLetter.pdf)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jayeclissold/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jayeclissold/)

Email: jaye@claruscomputers.com.au

I'm a full stack developer with nine years experience and my long term
ambition is to be a CTO/CIO. I've worked with a pretty broad variety of
clients from small businesses to Government contracts. I'm looking open to
either remote work or a freelance contract at the moment, preferably with some
leadership responsibilities. I've taken on the role of lead developer on my
current contract and have really enjoyed mentoring other developers.

Feel free to add me on Linkedin or shoot me an email.

\- Jaye

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | part-time or 1-6 month contract | Remote or
onsite

Full stack engineer with over 5 years professional experience with various
technologies. Experience working for startups in fast-paced environments.
Comfortable eliciting requirements from stakeholders, developing software
specifications as a team lead and implementing the software specified on time.
Experienced developing full solutions: frontend, backend, devops, sql database
reporting, email marketing and templates, conversion funnel measurement and
optimization, a/b hypothesis and testing.

I have developed software used by thousands of paying customers in Javascript
(React, React Native, meteor, jQuery, Angular.js, node.js), Python (Django,
Flask), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native languages (java, objective-c), Go,
SQL (postgres, sqlite) and cloud providers (Amazon Web Services, Firebase,
Ansible). Worked in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance) and
e-commerce industries.

Very interested in Machine Learning, Deep Learning (Keras, Tensorflow) and
Blockchain technologies.

Email harry@harrymoreno.com

[https://github.com/morenoh149](https://github.com/morenoh149)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK Remote

(I'm based in Baltimore. Very limited availability through Q2 but I'm posting
this anyway because it helps to plan in advance.)

I help B2B tech companies exceed their growth goals.

My mission is to help the leaders of world-changing companies achieve their
mission faster, smarter, and beyond anyone’s expectation.

Everything I do serves that mission: Whether it’s helping AT&T bring new IoT
solutions to market, turning Domino Data Lab into a market leader, or
accelerating the growth and revenue for Clubhouse, Crew, Etleap, Inkling,
Netlify, Scalyr, Singular, and many other B2B tech companies.

Founders, CEOs, CMOs, VPs, and even VCs partner with me because:

1\. They understand that growth comes from action, not talk. They rely on me
not just to provide guidance but to execute—to make decisions, implement
systems, lead teams, push code, talk to users, launch campaigns, analyze data,
and do whatever else it takes to get results.

2\. They want to get the right skills and insights on their side. Having
worked with dozens of B2B tech companies—from seed-funded startups to the
world’s largest telecom company—and having tested hundreds of strategies,
tactics, and tools, I know what works, what doesn’t, and how to do things
right.

Send me an email (greg[at]gkogan.co) or read more at
[https://www.gkogan.co](https://www.gkogan.co).

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Remote preferred

DevOps / Python guy with over a decade's experience building, hosting and
tuning applications.

I work with engineering teams to make their products as scalable and robust as
possible. AWS, Kubernetes, load testing, CI, deploy systems, monitoring,
config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you name it I've
done it.

Recent projects include:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Updated a sprawling
Django/Postgres app to fit modern containerised hosting, resulting in a stack
that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency features. Templating via
Helm for multiple, namespaced stack instances & continuous integration.

\+ Another AWS/k8s/Docker stack, this time with a persistence layer comprising
Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through Zookeeper. Prometheus &
Grafana for monitoring.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich, still working.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of a large microservice stack across cloud and
physical servers with varied configurations.

\+ Support, enhancements and development for a number of Django projects.

hn-2018-01@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
endurian
SEEKING WORK - New York City DevOps Engineer with 15+ years of experience in
systems automation and Linux Infrastructure Engineering including the
following skillets:

\- Foreman/Satellite, Puppet.

\- AWS

\- Monitoring and alerting of systems, application and web infra.

\- Performance testing.

\- Linux and Infrastructure Security.

\- Continuous Integration and Release Management/Automation.

\- Automation in Python, Perl and Bash.

[http://www.armchairsysadmin.com/about/](http://www.armchairsysadmin.com/about/)

matt @ endurian.org for availability and rate.

------
unleashit
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco Bay Area or REMOTE | Berkeley, CA

Full stack Javascript developer with 18 years of experience working with
startups to enterprise. My specialty is the front end and frameworks like
React and Angular, although I'm also skilled in Node.js and LEMP/LAMP.

I'm available for either projects or as part of your team, on a temporary or
possibly a permanent basis (I would consider a full time position if a good
match).

Skills: Javascript (ES 3/5/6+), Node.js, HTML, CSS, React, Redux, React
Native, Angular 1, Babel, Typescript, Webpack, Grunt, PHP, Mysql, Linux,
Nginx, Apache, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Things I'm good at: solid, user friendly, performant, modern UIs made with
current best practices, single page apps, creating or integrating web services
and APIs (Rest, Websockets), CRUD backends, authentication, CMS development or
theming (Drupal, Wordpress) and more.

Website: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org) Github:
[https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

You can reach me via the contact form or phone number on my website. There's
also a real time chat you're welcome to use if you have any questions or want
to say hello!

------
futhey
SEEKING WORK – UX/CRO – Seattle, WA – remote/freelance

Hello! I'm a UX Designer with significant Javascript / Front-end experience. I
specialize in all things Conversion Rate Optimization, including Analytics,
Usability Research, A/B Testing, and Checkout Performance Optimization. 10+
years experience.

I'm best at bringing together user behavior and analytics data to help my
clients understand and solve business problems. Curious? Send me an email and
let me know what performance goals could bring value to your business.

Location: Seattle, WA, USA

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

UXO: Usability Testing, Heuristic Review, A/B Testing, Behavioral Analytics,
Survey construction, Customer Segmentation, Heatmaps, Eye-tracking studies

Tools: Google Analytics / GTM / Data Studio, Mixpanel / Heap / Amplitude /
Keen.io, Segment.com, Redshift / SQL, Hotjar / Full Story, Usertesting.com

Technologies: Full stack Javascript, Vue.js, Ember, React, Node.js

Portfolio/Résumé/CV: www.jamesfuthey.com/p

Email: futhey at gmail dot com

Rate: $100/hr

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesfuthey/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesfuthey/)

Github: [http://github.com/kidGodzilla](http://github.com/kidGodzilla)

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Seattle (remote preferred, travel OK)

I specialize web applications with a focus on scientific data visualization.
I'm good at making better ways of interacting with large sets of often very
technical data than querying a database. I'm friendly, communicative, have
opinions both on design aesthetics as well as tools, and enjoy the fresh
challenge of learning a new domain.

As a freelancer, I've worked on graph visualizations of pharmacological data,
made data dashboards, built apps with React Native and Electron, and taught
data science. I've helped bring products to market and built proof-of-
concepts. I have dual degrees in CS and studio art, and spent several years at
the University of Washington working on serious games in microbiology.

I'm currently looking for projects starting in February.

Most-used tools:

* Javascript stack: Node.js, ES6, React, D3.js, React Native, Electron

* Python data science stack: pandas, matplotlib, scikit, sklearn, basemap

Also-used tools:

* MongoDB, MySQL

Node apps shipped: [http://gochip.com/apps](http://gochip.com/apps)

Map with D3.js: [http://dovinmu.github.io/cascadia-
maps/washington.html](http://dovinmu.github.io/cascadia-maps/washington.html)

Serious game: [http://nanocrafter.com](http://nanocrafter.com)

Gmail: rowan.copley

GitHub: github.com/dovinmu

------
tmoravec
SEEKING WORK, Prague, Czech Republic (Central Europe, think Germany) | Remote
OK

Full-stack engineer, consultant. Focusing on virtual assistants (chatbots)
currently, but able and willing to work in other areas.

"I have one goal: To produce a significant return-on-investment for you and
your business."

I'm a software engineer, but I also studied a business school, which puts me
in a unique position for solving your real business problems that lie behind
the lines of code.

My engineering experience includes creating a brand new content delivery
network for a filesharing service, developing new low-level network protocols
at one of the largest Internet companies, or creating a Machine Learning tool
that analyzes Facebook posts.

Additionally, as an author of a book for new and aspiring managers, I know how
to work with people. And how to finish stuff, because writing and publishing a
book takes quite some grit.

    
    
        Website:  https://tmoravec.com/
        Email:    ted@tmoravec.com
        Github:   https://github.com/tadeas
        LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/tadeasmoravec/
        CV:       https://docs.google.com/document/d/1G5bymuIyi7wDd58s67jzwcsJ-JUljf0mfr0vie7_OwU

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK -- Jacksonville, FL -- remote/freelance

I am an experienced Python developer, having used the language in all kinds of
areas and situations, including web development (Django, Pylons, Google App
Engine, Flask, CherryPy, etc), GUI development, database access (using MS SQL
Server, MySQL, and Postgres, among other things), scripting, backend
development, automated testing, data extraction and parsing/ETL, etc.

I am looking for part-time work if at all possible (although full-time would
be OK too). If you are looking to get a small project done, or you have an
existing project where some maintenance work needs to be done on a regular
basis, then I would love to hear from you.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python).

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: embedded/IoT systems engineering, development processes, product
quality, DevOps implementation and training

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: yes please

I'm an experienced (>10 years) embedded software engineer with management
experience. I have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. I've introduced modern
methodologies to my teams, including agile development all the way to DevOps
for embedded. A lot of my career was spent working on safety-critical systems
up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * organise and manage your development efforts
      * manage your product
      * advise in assuring the quality of your product
      * create fast feedback loops all through the development cycle (DevOps)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * train your team
      * improve development processes
      * interact with regulatory bodies
      * help you comply with safety regulations
    

An overview over my current projects:

    
    
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D) automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching an experienced team on improving their development workflow to increase speed and quality
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps philosophy, processes and implementation
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER. NYC. USA. Remote Possible. Prefer East coast.

Gig: Ruby On Rails ( Obviously you must know RoR pretty good)

Maintenance . Upgrading versions. Bug tracking. Fixing.

Pay: $50/hr. 1099.

Must be reliable / available. 5-10 hours / month. Phone calls possible.

Tasks and services to be included: 1\. Hosting upgrades: website is hosted
virtually on Amazon Web Service (AWS). Upgrades of hardware or software from
AWS need to be handled infrequently as Amazon makes upgrades to the server or
asks us to migrate to a “temporary instance” while they do maintenance. 2\.
Code-side maintenance: Website is built on Ruby on Rails software. Rails
version upgrades, such as those needed for security or fixes or other software
upgrades, will need to be implemented, on an infrequent basis. 3\. Maintenance
of application environment for production setup on AWS. 4\. Hosting and
maintaining staging site. 5\. Making certain offsite backups happen. 6\.
Troubleshooting security breaches and hacks on website. 7\. Procurement of new
software, evaluation, upgrades, and assistance with application usage. 8\.
Development to improve website functionality.

contact@qureshimedia.com (Mention HN) More info via email.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado, NYC, or Remote We are a remote 3-person
full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
gospodin_i
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Experienced digital marketer (4+ years)

Skills and experience with tools: * Business strategy - MBA degree * Content
marketing - Strategy, planning, production, editing * Website building and
management - WordPress * SEO - keyword research, link building, Ahrefs, Google
Search Console * Conversion rate optimization (CRO) - Optimizely, VWO, Google
Experiments * Analytics - Google Analytics, Woopra * Project management -
Trello, Asana * Social media - Strategy and implementation (Facebook, Twitter,
LinkedIn, Instagram, etc.) * Content amplification - Reddit, Quora,
GrowthHackers, Inbound.org, etc.

Industry experience: * SaaS * Web hosting * Consulting

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iliamarkov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iliamarkov/)
Personal website:
[http://www.markovunchained.com/](http://www.markovunchained.com/) Portfolio
(content):
[https://iliamarkov.contently.com/](https://iliamarkov.contently.com/)

Get in touch: hello@markovunchained.com

Looking forward to working with you!

------
pbnjay
SEEKING WORK -- remote or Charlotte, NC. Travel OK

Experienced full-stack developer: Go, Python, Swift, Objective-C, Javascript,
Java, C/C++, Assembly, PostgreSQL. MySQL and PHP when I have to.

I have a lot of experience with iOS and macOS apps, backend development and
databases.

\- Recent iOS app: Merchbar
[https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id879654508?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id879654508?mt=8)

\- I also did backend, iOS app, and IoT platform work for
[http://www.audacywireless.com/online-
interface/](http://www.audacywireless.com/online-interface/)

Charlotte's a hub, so I'm happy to fly to you for occasional meetings and
other necessities.

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thepbnjay/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thepbnjay/)

\- Github: [https://github.com/pbnjay](https://github.com/pbnjay) \- mainly
small Open Source projects, I'm happy to chat and screenshare tidbits from
more interesting projects.

Email: jeremy at stridatum.com

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, CSS, SASS/SCSS,
Stylus, Less, Wordpress, Animation, Graphic design, Webpack 1/2, HTML5,
jade/pug, CoffeeScript, Typescript, gulp, grunt, Node, Angular, Backbone,
marionette, MEAN stack, Riot, TDD, Canvas, GSAP etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

------
gremlinsinc
SEEKING WORK | Provo UT | Remote Preferred

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: Laravel, Vue, Angular, Ionic Framework, Jquery, SQL, Redis

Résumé/CV: [http://patrickcurl.com/resume](http://patrickcurl.com/resume)

Github: [https://github.com/patrickcurl](https://github.com/patrickcurl)

Email: patrickwcurl@gmail.com

Past projects have been heavily in the e-commerce/restaurant side of business,
but I'm pretty well rounded. I've worked with lots of API's including: Twilio,
Slack, Reddit, Github, Amazon Products, Craigslist Bulk Posting, UPS, FedEx,
Facebook.

I've also built web scrapers for some small side projects.

I have lots of linux experience I code on Arch, used to provide tech support
in the VPS world, and currently manage my own servers on digital ocean. I
haven't managed too much on AWS other than using SES for email, and I've
played around with some of the free tier hosting options for awhile.

I would be open though to devops positions.

I'm open to both long and short-term contracts and working on new projects or
legacy code. Shoot me an email to get the ball rolling!

------
macNchz
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY | Remote or part-time onsite

I'm a full stack engineer looking for short to mid term projects. I have broad
experience working closely with business and marketing teams to tackle
problems with software, I'm comfortable getting my hands dirty on whatever
needs attention: frontend, backend, devops/infrastructure, marketing
automation, conversion optimization and databases/reporting.

Recently I've been working mostly on
Python/Django/Flask/Postgres/Docker/Kubernetes based web apps, but I'm not
picky and always favor picking the right tools to get the job done. I've built
and shipped a wide variety of software products, and I have experience at a in
ecommerce, at a digital agency, a venture backed startup and a small
profitable software company.

I'd love to learn about what we can make together!

adrien@incinc.io

[https://github.com/drien](https://github.com/drien)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/delessert/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/delessert/)

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area on-site or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes. Currently booked through Q1 2018, but I’m
always happy to meet up for coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/hire-me/](http://toddeichel.com/hire-me/)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany, remote or Europe preferred.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
elsurudo
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE – some travel/onsite OK | Experienced (7+ yrs) full-
stack and mobile freelancer

Education: University of Waterloo CS (Co-op) Undergrad

I've had experience at small and large organizations in the US & Canada
through my co-op internships, and have spent 7+ years freelancing, as well as
working on my own projects ([http://snowbird.aero](http://snowbird.aero) and
[http://sign2web.com](http://sign2web.com)). I specialize mainly in web and
mobile technologies, and have great communication skills. I also love to teach
others.

What I can do for you: * design and develop products and solutions – start-to-
finish * organize and manage development efforts * function as a competent
individual contributor * interface confidently with clients and other
stakeholders * find additional local developers & other talent

I currently live in Kraków, Poland, with access to a pool of great local
developers, in case of larger projects. If your org has a need for an external
development shop, I can also help set that up.

Primary tech: Ruby on Rails, Vue.js, Objective C, Swift (+ many others from
past work, and the ability to learn quickly)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/elsurudo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elsurudo/)
| Resume: [http://static.twisted-leaf.com/ErnestSurudo-
resume.pdf](http://static.twisted-leaf.com/ErnestSurudo-resume.pdf) |
Portfolio: [http://static.twisted-leaf.com/portfolio/](http://static.twisted-
leaf.com/portfolio/)

Let's talk!

Email: ernest [at] twisted-leaf.com | Skype: ernest.surudo

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK. Robotic. Process automation. NYC or REMOTE. Robotic Division.
Process automation.

We are a tiny consultancy offering Robotic / Process automation consulting.
Technical Feasibility. Industrial robotics discovery. Research / development.
If your looking to automate warehouse operations to save cost, Robots are a
low cost option and can be deployed anywhere and run 24/7\. High value.
Research ( discovery , explore a problem) Industrial automation expertise.

Consulting OR Workshops in:

Computer Vision.

Artificial Intelligence. (DATA SCIENCE)

Autonomous Control.

Computer simulation.

Hardware: UR10. Soft robotics.

Software: ROS. Amazon Deep Lens. Google Vision Kit.

We can build a proof of concept / prototype to meet your automation needs.

Companies using robotics: Amazon. Walmart. Domino’s (pizza maker)

MORE INFO: [https://goo.gl/GwsYjp](https://goo.gl/GwsYjp)

COST: $150/hr pay as you go:

VALUE: Infinite.

INDUSTRIES: AUTOMOTIVE AND SUBCONTRACTORS. FOOD AND AGRICULTURE. FURNITURE AND
EQUIPMENT. ELECTRONICS AND TECHNOLOGY. METAL AND MACHINING. PLASTIC AND
POLYMERS. PHARMA AND CHEMISTRY. SCIENTIFIC AND RESEARCH YOUR INDUSTRY?

contact@qureshimedia.com (mention HN)

------
O4epegb
SEEKING WORK Location: Russia, St. Petersburg Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Warm country only :)

Technologies: Basically any Javascript, have solid experience with React,
Typescript, MobX, Redux, Node, Express, Jest, Webpack, PostCss, Css-in-Js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniildemidovich/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniildemidovich/)

Email: daniil.demidovich@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/O4epegb](https://github.com/O4epegb)

Converting business goals into robust and maintainable code.

Strong understanding of modern Javascript/Typescript, HTML, CSS. Love
practical UX design, smooth animations and performance.

3 years of frontend experience, but also have recent 8 month experience with
Node.js, mostly Express REST-like API gateway servers with SSR for react
applications. Willing to learn other backend languages.

Would like to work in a team with good remote culture, which focus on
deliverables and user satisfaction.

~~~
Vitaly
Hmm. Why top level comments are closed?

------
vijay_nair
SEEKING WORK — Remote okay

I’m Vijay, Full-stack Designer and Developer from South India.

1\. Currently working on a Wordpress website for a plastic surgery practice in
the US — [https://rashidps.com](https://rashidps.com)

2\. My magnum opus is the branding work I did for io.js —
[https://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](https://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

3\. At Infinera I worked on a d3.js based frontend for their Java-based NMS
converting their graph network of nodes and links into a force-directed
semantic graph (zooming in or out allows you to drill down the network similar
to Google Maps.)

I do node.js apps, d3.js visualizations, logo design + branding, landing pages
and full-on websites and web apps (React-Node-Mongo).

Selected works are up on [https://dffrnt.com](https://dffrnt.com) (a bit
outdated now, some of my recent work is not up yet.)

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com — Twitter: @vjk2005

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent)
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy,
Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. Currently
represented by [http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
ardnived
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Currently in UK (GMT+0)

I am a full stack developer, experienced with all the technologies necessary
to bring your web experience to life.

I am a dedicated professional, committed to reliability and high quality
output. I will never leave you without communication. I will work with you to
meet your timeline and goal for the project.

I expect a similar commitment to open communication and a good working
relationship.

I am a fundamentally skilled programmer. I can adapt to new technology which
might be required by your project. Previously I have worked with Rails,
Django, NodeJS, CSS3, JS/es6, Wordpress, PHP, various css/html preprocessors,
css frameworks, etc. (and other non-web technologies)

mail@devindra.ca github.com/ardnived linkedin.com/in/devindra-payment/ resume
-
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Dw9qvlEVJOrBrIpPgSH1dOSSgZ...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Dw9qvlEVJOrBrIpPgSH1dOSSgZ7oaK4V)

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Vue, although I've done a lot of Java
and Python too. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around,
and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a
team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
weehlyn
SEEKING WORK - Remote Remote - yes Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26CRCGN88NsMnhBYjRMNTVoanM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26CRCGN88NsMnhBYjRMNTVoanM/)

Email: lubchenko88alex@gmail.com

My name is Alexey Lyubchenko. I have 7+ years Android Developer experience
(have a lot of Google Play publications), 8 years of Java developer experience
and 8+ years of C# .Net Developer experience. I also have experience in iOS
Swift development. I worked in USA as Web and Android developer (front and
back end). My current location is Russia but im ready to relocate. I have a
big passion and im very goal-orientated person, self-motivated and very
skilled! Please see attached resume. I hope you will like it and hope to hear
from you back soon. My skype ID is: weehlyn.

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com I
make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote or onsite - Part-time or 1-6 month
contract

Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

– Solidity Contracts & Web3 Dapp Development (I am learning these now as I
build a dapp)

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. I've built social, gaming, messaging, lending,
consumer, and location-based products.

I also excel at growth. I've led marketing teams and grown products at
sustained double-digit month-over-month rates.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit, iMessage extensions, Firebase, JavaScript,
Solidity, Truffle, AWS, Sketch, Heroku, HTML5, CSS3, SQL, Wireframing, and UX.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
emmasz
SEEKING WORK | Remote dev team | Romania | Travel OK | Part-time or 1-6 month
contract

PHP (Laravel, Symfony), sass, javascript (vuejs, node), e-commerce,...

\- Find out more: [https://artkonekt.com/](https://artkonekt.com/)

\- Github: [https://github.com/artkonekt](https://github.com/artkonekt)

\- Opensource project: [https://vanilo.io/](https://vanilo.io/)

Oh, man! How I'd love to get your attention... Please tell me about your
project if you read this. It's worth it. If this team wasn't so | passionate,
improving, open-minded, data-driven, systematic, hardworking, risk-taking,
adaptable, self-reliant, self-aware, aligned, executing and creating | I could
just go play football. But here I am. Tell me at least if you like football or
not. :)

Reach out to me directly at emma@artkonekt.com

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, on-site in the Eindhoven area (NL) | Remote OK

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark GraphFrames and Neo4J)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Git, Docker, Akka Streams, Apache Ignite, Parquet, Zookeeper,
HDFS, ElasticSearch, AWS (EC2/AutoScG/S3/RedShift/EMR).

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's and Data Vault Methodologies

Educational Background: Computer Science

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

My hourly rate is EUR 80.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK Seattle, WA or Remote

Technologies: iOS, tvOS, Swift, AVKit, MapKit, EventKit, React Native, React,
JavaScript, ES6, Objective-C, Cocoapods, Fastlane, GraphQL, Postgres, Ruby,
Rails, Java, node.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly/)

Email: kris@kriskelly.me

I'm a developer with 11+ years of experience on both web and mobile platforms.
Lately I've been doing tvOS apps in Swift, but I also have quite a bit of JS
experience and am very comfortable with React Native. In past years I did a
lot of server-side development, so I'm also happy to work on your app's API,
but I don't specialize in front end web development. I'm also an easy person
to work with and I try to be an active listener who understands what clients
and customers want and need.

------
constantlm
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY - Cape Town/Amsterdam/Ubud

Full stack Ruby/JS engineer with 9 years of experience, mostly in startups.

Tech I've worked with: Ruby on Rails, EmberJS, Bootstrap/Semantic
UI/Foundation, Digital Ocean/AWS/Heroku, Postgres/ElasticSearch

I have around two days a week open over the next few months, but happy to meet
up and chat.

[https://constant.co.za](https://constant.co.za)

[https://github.com/constantm](https://github.com/constantm)
[https://za.linkedin.com/in/constantmeiring](https://za.linkedin.com/in/constantmeiring)
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/162034/constant-
meiring](https://stackoverflow.com/users/162034/constant-meiring)

constant@constant.co.za

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK

Location: Israel/Europe Time

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core), Angular 1/2, Knockout, VueJS,
es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node, php, building restful api’s, Git, Gulp,
Jenkins, TeamCity, Jira, MSSQL, Mysql, Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, AWS.

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
superdanny
SEEKING FREELANCERS | Full-Stack Engineer and UI/UX Designer |
[https://www.superteam.io](https://www.superteam.io)

Location: Remote Only, United States

SUPERTEAM is the on-demand team creation platform for specialized freelancers;
Our Mission: to provide consistent end-to-end projects to your teams of
specialists. (Currently we are limiting hiring to freelancers located in the
U.S)

You Are: Willing to work in fast paced environment. You can creatively multi-
task through numerous projects. Your compensation is on a per-project basis
and pay increases with your system skill level and quality of completion
rating.

Designer: 3~5 years of experience designing for desktop and mobile.

Engineer: 3~5 years of full-stack development experience, can deliver rapid
prototypes.

If you’re interested please apply at
[https://www.superteam.io](https://www.superteam.io)

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: CTO for small business / non-technical entrepreneurs

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular project, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I specialise in working with non-technical entrepreneurs and providing a "CTO-
as-a-service.” I take care of the technical side end-to-end, leaving you free
to work on your business, rather than worrying about servers and databases.

Previous work:

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
LilyJ
SEEKING WORK: SF Bay Area, Remote Only

We, paren, are a small consultancy. We've worked with top startups backed by Y
Combinator, Techstars, and 500 Startups. We are startup founders ourselves and
understand the nature of startups. Startups come to us for help with creating
prototypes, product development, building integrations, building
microservices, and improving general software design and architecture. This is
us talking about using ReactNative with ClojureScript at Clojure/west:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHQAMrShHu8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHQAMrShHu8)

Technologies: React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Node, Clojure, and
ClojureScript.

Website: [https://www.paren.com](https://www.paren.com)

Email: hello@paren.com

P.S. We love functional programming and lisp, hence our name, paren(thesis).

------
nicoaratalpes
SEEKING WORK - Remote Experienced (3 years) iOS and React Native mobile
developer

My name is Nicoara Talpes .

Experience: I have build 3 big iOS apps for clients in the past two years. I
have had my own startup which did some big data analysis, I have been part of
Toptal network of highly selected developers. I am a full stack developer.

Location: Romania Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe Technologies: iOS
Swift for three years , React Native for one year. For back-end: ruby on
rails, asp mvc c# for four years. Resume: [http://linkedin.com/in/nicoara-
talpes](http://linkedin.com/in/nicoara-talpes) , here are portfolio images
Homepage: [http://nicoaratalpes.ro](http://nicoaratalpes.ro) (with blog)
Email: nicoara@nicoaratalpes.ro Portfolio: on my linkedin

------
discocrabs
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE OK

We are looking for a web developer with advanced (or not) skills to work on a
variety of projects, mostly web apps.

We are two people: me, Sterling, a designer and Timmy, my partner, a
developer. We do some kickass work—financial data visualization, WEBGL
particle experiments, in-browser OBJ modeling, eCOMMERCE!—for some amazing,
collaborative clients like Adidas and others.

We also value a life well-lived with people we care about. In that regard,
we're looking for an affable, resourceful, and dynamic human being to work
alongside some of the day. The rest of the day we like to spend on our own
personal and professional pursuits, some of which intersect, while others
don't.

I'll say upfront we're not interested in mega growth, as measured by clients,
billables, etc. You'll be working alongside just the two of us and a handful
of clients. Our values are really centered around quality of life and some
semblance of balance. We like that to match up with the people we work with
too.

If this little post speaks to you, reach out via email, Instagram, or whatever
suits you best.

Here's some links:

Sterling - [http://www.sterlinglentz.com/](http://www.sterlinglentz.com/)
Timmy - [https://timmyomahony.com/](https://timmyomahony.com/) My photo blog,
cuz it needs a plug -
[http://discocrabsontheroad.tumblr.com/](http://discocrabsontheroad.tumblr.com/)
My Instagram -
[https://www.instagram.com/discocrabs/](https://www.instagram.com/discocrabs/)
Email - grab it from my website if need be.

The specific skills we're looking for are: Django, Ember.js, a little PHP,
MYSQL, and anything else you'd like to add. We're interested a little more in
personality than a particular technology stack.

Cheers!

------
ollysb
SEEKING WORK Location: Barcelona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Happy to spend first month on site with regular visits
after that (in Western Europe)

Experience: 12 years total, Elixir / Phoenix 1.5 years, Elm 1.5 years, Ruby on
Rails 7 years, Javascript 7 years, Ember.js 5 years, Java 5 years

CV: [https://goo.gl/6v17iC](https://goo.gl/6v17iC)

github: [http://github.com/opsb/](http://github.com/opsb/)

stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/162337/opsb](https://stackoverflow.com/users/162337/opsb)

linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/oliversearlebarnes/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/oliversearlebarnes/)

email: oliver@opsb.co.uk

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Rust, Elixir; Languages
(secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, SQL, JavaScript, OCaml;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less, but pretty interested still in
the last 2.

My most recent project: 改善日本語 -
[https://kaizenjapanese.com](https://kaizenjapanese.com)

Thanks && Cheers.

------
cultofmetatron
SEEKING WORK - Remote: Yes please, willing to relocate: No

I'm a US based full-stack software engineer with experience building APIs in
nodejs and elixir and frontend with backbone and react. Recently I've just
completed a project in vue and would love to work with it more.

I'm preferably looking for backend elixir gigs but I'm also open to nodejs and
frontend roles on a remote contract basis.

I have an active codementor account or you can contact me directly on
linkedin.

[https://www.codementor.io/cultofmetatron](https://www.codementor.io/cultofmetatron)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterdecroos/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterdecroos/)

~~~
cultofmetatron
also [https://peterdecroos.com/](https://peterdecroos.com/)

------
klinskyc
SEEKING FREELANCER - New York City | Remote OK Healthie, an all-in-one
practice management platform for wellness professionals, is looking for a
mobile UI/UX designer to help us redesign our existing iOS and Android apps.

Please email me at cavan at gethealthie dot com if interested.

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Location: Australia

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: React, Redux, Node, Rails, Postgres, Mongo, Redis

Résumé/CV:
[https://registry.jsonresume.org/thomasdavis](https://registry.jsonresume.org/thomasdavis)

Github: [https://github.com/thomasdavis](https://github.com/thomasdavis)

Email: thomasalwyndavis@gmail.com

Looking to explore any and all remote opportunities, they can be short or
long, working on legacy code or building new prototypes. Shoot me an email!

I'm confident I could work proficiently on any project with a Javascript
codebase. (frontend - backend)

Happy to work on dev opsy projects. Experience with AWS, Heroku and Docker.

No experience with the purer functional languages but have dabbled in the C
family, Java, Python, VB Script et

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, Vue, Angular,
jQuery, D3), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and optimisations.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Northern Virginia / Washington, D.C.

I'm a former VP of Product and Engineering with 10 years experience building
web apps using Rails. I currently build MVPs for startups and small companies
so they can test their ideas in the market quickly.

Services:

\- Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript, Bootstrap

\- Product wireframing / mockups, building out UI prototypes with designers

\- Mobile - I build out the APIs in Rails and partner with iOS/Android devs on
building out the native apps.

Talk to me about your ideas!

Email: tony@29fx.com

Website: [http://29fx.com](http://29fx.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
renatooliveira
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in Brazil, GMT-3)

Labcodes is a software studio that designs, builds and scale quality digital
products. We're specialists in Python/Django/Javascript/UX/UI. Our website:
www.labcodes.com.br

Recent work: Smarter Agent (NJ) - Real estate SaaS mobile platform.
[https://www.smarteragent.com/](https://www.smarteragent.com/) What they say
about us: [http://goo.gl/iwjU8W](http://goo.gl/iwjU8W).

Paladin Paradigm (Canada) - Data driven adaptative Training. [http://paladin-
paradigm.com/](http://paladin-paradigm.com/)

Rate: $60/hour

contact: contact@labcodes.com.br

------
meesterdude
SEEKING WORK - Philadelphia, but primarily remote

Fullstack Ruby on Rails developer. Attentive to UI/UX as well as back end
simplicity and maintainability. I've contributed to a number of OSS projects
and have created some of my own (such as cloudspeq, for distributed test suit
execution)

Skillsets: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Rspec, Capybara, Testing, Mobile Optimization,
Delightful Design, Semantic Markup, Design, HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, javascript,
highcharts, Jquery, handlebars, GA, Documentation, bootstrap, Dad Jokes, AWS,
Stripe, Heroku, Git, QA, Elastic Search, Digital Ocean, Cordova, Linux,
Nagios, Automation, Copywriting

Recent work Projects:

    
    
        * Due diligence Investigation & reporting for acquisition by large national sports league of startup
        * Major refactor of app & test suite when changing has_one to has_many for users & clubs of boating reservation system
        * Coupon generation, restriction and generation for an uber-like startup for home services
        * pixel-perfect redesign of B2B ecommerce store
        * Documentation of system architecture, troubleshooting steps, and aggregation of important information; development of EOP's & SOP's to ensure resiliency of operation
        * Created robust B2B API using JWT and slate docs with custom nested nav
    

Recent personal projects:

    
    
        * FULA: Automated Cryptocurrency trading and robust backtesting platform, utilizing various Technical Analysis techniques & calculations. 
        * WillYou DidYou(http://willyoudidyou.com): Two brothers offering cognitive and behavioral change propellant
        * MyCryptoHQ(http://www.mycryptohq.com): a place to manage everything about your crypto portfolio. Integrations with youtube, reddit, coinmarketcap and cryptowat.ch
    

Lets talk about your project and what your needs are.

Rate: ~$95/hr

    
    
       Contact me: r.railsdev@ruru.name
       LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/russjennings7/
       Github: http://github.com/meesterdude
       twitter: http://twitter.com/meesterfox

------
MHM5000
SEEKING WORK | Iran | Full-stack Engineer and UI/UX Designer

13 Years of experience in different areas of computers and trying to get out
of Iran.

Remote: OK (payment: bitcoin or some other popular crypto-currency)

Relocation: OK (Extremely preferred)

Tech: Python, Django, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, MySQL, Ubuntu, jQuery, Apache2

CMS: Wordpress, Joomla, Perstashop, vBulletin, IPBoard

CSS Frameworks: Twitter Bootstrap, Zurb Foundation, Semantic UI, UI Kit

Other: Browser Extension

Software: Adobe CC (Photoshop, Illustrator, After Effects)

Looking jobs for: Web developer, UI / UX Designer, Motion Graphic, Managerial
positions

Preferably: Senior and higher positions

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Lead Web Developer.

Skills:

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Crypto/Blockchain - mostly the theoretical parts (understanding of different Proof of Stake algorithms, Solidity contracts) - Highly motivated to work with this.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK. Houston, TX / Remote / Travel OK.

Full stack web developer looking for freelance work. Some things I typically
work with:

    
    
        Frontend => React, JavaScript, TypeScript, SASS, Bootstrap
    
        Backend => Python+flask or django, node.js, go
    
        Storage => Postgres, redis, sqlite
    
        Cloud => Docker, AWS
    

I cut my coding teeth writing compilers in C++ and Scheme, I'm comfortable
working with any stack.

Shoot me an email at phil@upvalue.io or check me out further at
[https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io) or
[https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

------
xsschauhan
SEEKING REMOTE/FREELANCING WORK

Location : New Delhi, India

Technologies : Python , Django , Flask , PostgreSQL, AWS , TensorFlow ,
PyTorch

4 years of experience with startups. I've helped 2 startups go from sketches
to 10k users a day.

I can help you solve problems related to : Web , ML , Security and Devops

Resume :
[https://standardresume.co/shikharchauhan](https://standardresume.co/shikharchauhan)

Github : [https://github.com/xssChauhan](https://github.com/xssChauhan)

SO : [https://stackoverflow.com/users/5596800/shikhar-
chauhan](https://stackoverflow.com/users/5596800/shikhar-chauhan)

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer from Iceland with solid solutions to
your frustrating problems.

\---

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. Let's
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where we add your brand and details to the wireframes.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I got the skills to work
with your developers, or on my own, to make your product superb.

You can checkout some of my previous work at
[https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

Let's work together! Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

\---

------
vinrob92
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote unlimited designs per month :)

=====================================

Hey HN! I am Robin and I run Manypixels:
[https://www.manypixels.co](https://www.manypixels.co)

We are a premium design service for startups. For a fixed fee per month ($159
or $279), we provide unlimited designs (Landing page, UI) as well as
illustrations (useful for blog posts or to illustrate your landing page).

We do awesome design work and have a 100% money back guarantee.

Oh and yes, here is a 20% forever discount for fellow HN'ers :) (only 10
available): YTL7TPA

Contact: info@manypixels.co

Twitter: [https://www.twitter.com/Vinrob](https://www.twitter.com/Vinrob)

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin - Content Marketing / Marketer \- Content
Production (Blog Content, Product Writings, Newsletter)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign, Growing your Mailing List)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Best Practices Guidance, SEO, Conversion
Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion (Social Media, Reddit, HN, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization & Assistance (e.g. Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registrar, Initial Setup)

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you,

Website: [https://www.iamliesa.com/](https://www.iamliesa.com/)

------
bdukic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Toulouse, France

Remote: Yes

Full-stack web developer (7+ years), background in physics, previously co-
founded a small software development agency and did a lot of freelancing,
mostly mid-complex web apps, looking for new projects.

Technologies: Python, Django (Django Rest Framework, GeoDjango), Linux, Lua,
Javascript, PHP, (Social Media) API's

Technologies (secondary): PostgreSQL, MySQL, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, Fabric,
Drupal, Symfony, C#,

Rate: $80/hr

Github: [https://github.com/bonidjukic](https://github.com/bonidjukic)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bonidjukic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bonidjukic)

Email: boni at djukic.com.hr

More information on request.

EDIT: formatting

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote Remote - yes Willing to relocate: No

So basically I am looking for freelance gigs/part time contract work. I can
write automation scripts, web scrapers and bots(Slack, Facebook.. whateva,
including Crypto Bot). Already trying to write a Crypto bot for
self(Screenshot: [https://imgur.com/a/a8Epj](https://imgur.com/a/a8Epj)) to
identify coins I could buy by applying different indicators. Beside that I
could make web sites in PHP Laravel, Django and Flask.

Check my profile at [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Have a nice day!

------
patrickbolle
SEEKING WORK - Waterloo, Canada / Bali, Indonesia / Dominical, Costa Rica /
PREFERABLY REMOTE.

\- Mainly Shopify development. Store setups, theme customization, app
development too.

\- Full stack JS web apps (Vue, Express, Postgres)

\- I will travel anywhere if you give me a half decent reason to go there
(preferably somewhere with good surf)

I am starting a small agency
([https://www.thousandsdigital.com](https://www.thousandsdigital.com))
specializing in Shopify setups / dev. It is going okay, but I would love a
part time gig on the side to help with paying the bills and to help me stay in
the loop in the web dev world. I love to learn.

Email : patrick(at)bolle(dot)co

Cheers all!

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco | Singapore

We are a remote team working on a unique model of software development.

We call this a Hybrid Development model.

\- Face to face interaction, whiteboard sessions, technology review, code
reviews by Project Manager (Currently in SF & Singapore)

\- Engineering team will be based in India

Advantages:

\- Project manager interacts with project owner on weekly basis in person,
hence progress & decision making is effective

\- Technology team is remote & outsourcing team, that brings cost
effectiveness

\- Code quality, QA & Scrum is monitored by the project manager

To see some of our recent work:

[https://mobilefirsthq.com](https://mobilefirsthq.com)

My email: amy@mobilefirsthq.com

I have posted this on Ask HN to receive more feedback on this model.

------
leifg
SEEKING WORK Remote: yes

Seasoned backend developer experienced with Ruby and Elixir. Willing to coach
Ruby developers transitioning to Elixir. Building web apps with Phoenix and
Postgres.

I provide domain knowledge in: Real Estate, Travel and Banking.

Location: Berlin

Technologies (primary): Ruby, Elixir, Postgres, pgRouting;

Technologies (secondary): Java, Kafka

Email: hello@leif.io

Github: [https://github.com/leifg](https://github.com/leifg)

Web-sites: [https://leif.io](https://leif.io)

CV: [https://leifio-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-
gensert.pd...](https://leifio-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-gensert.pdf)

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native, with extensive experience building of
web applications, e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot AWS, Docker,
Ansible I have a research background in data analysis. I also have experience
with Golang, React, Clojure, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk, TensorFlow
etc. Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Hello! I'm looking for contract jobs doing front end and/or full stack JS
development. I've been working exclusively in React/Redux for the past year.
Most recently I've been working on a React app with 3 main challenges: 1) run
well on both web and Amazon Fire stick (HTML5 container) using a shared code
base; 2) API driven video browser/player (like Netflix/Prime Instant Video)
and 3) a WebRTC video implementation.

Location: Reno, NV, USA

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: React/Redux; Node; Angular 1; HTML/CSS; full stack JS, WebRTC,
TDD, git, project management

Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Rate: $100/hr

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Westchester, NY Area

I can prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain an
existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo or
in teams with equal ease. I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C#
(standard or .net core) for backend work. Many years of experience with
jquery, bootstrap, etc., along with recent experience with Vue. I've spent a
lot of time of late building PowerBI reports for both client and personal
projects.

Portfolio - [https://wetzdev.com/](https://wetzdev.com/)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
scottimidus
SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA | full-time or part-time | Remote or onsite
(preferably) | junior positions

\- Current project is in Python / Django developing a website for a small
business.

\- Past two years writing Ruby / Rails with a large focus on writing tests for
legacy ruby code using RSpec and FactoryGirl. Wrote a lot of SQL.

\- Four years of experience in the medical billing industry working as an
analyst. Claims analysis, commission reports, CPT codes, HL7 files, LIMS.

Looking for a junior position in the Atlanta or greater Atlanta area. I really
want to grow and learn from more experienced team members. Would love to talk
to you about my experiences.

scottabrown89@gmail.com

------
jessewmc
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK, prefer Canada based (I am in Calgary) -- ruby
on rails developer

Looking for someone to take lead on a small, relatively simple rails app. I've
done a bit of ground work, but looking for someone to drive to completion.

Willing to work with highly experienced developers looking for a quick project
to knock out or motivated students/new grads/autodidacts who want a bit of
supervision. Will pay accordingly.

I would consider someone looking to get into rails development with other
experience.

If project goes well I will have further maintenance and feature work if
desired.

Please get in touch jesse at chamfer dot ca

------
chrissoundz
SEEKING WORK - Remote / UK / South Africa

Predominantly backend web developer / Linux sysadmin with 5 years of
experience. Reliable systems, innovative solutions and value creation is what
I'm all about! Freelancing for nearly a year - room to accommodate new long
term prospects!

Languages / Tech: PHP, Bash, Haskell ,AWS, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes, Linux

Github: [https://github.com/chrissound](https://github.com/chrissound)
Website: [https://trycatchchris.co.uk](https://trycatchchris.co.uk) Email: In
my profile

------
chasedehan
SEEKING WORK | Remote or Utah

PhD, former professor, current Data Scientist, looking for contract/part-time
freelance work.

Historically have worked with credit risk modeling and putting models into
production. I have written a few extensions for sklearn (BoostARoota and
DiaML) and presented at Data Science Conferences.

I have automated alot of my process and can complete end-to-end tasks quite
quickly, including building an entire machine learning pipeline and deploying
a REST API to integrate with any other tech stack.

Rate: $110/hr

Stack: Python, R, SQL, sklearn, other machine learning libraries

github: github.com/chasedehan

linkedin: linkedin.com/in/chasedehan

chase.dehan@lonepeak.ai

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK

Location: France/Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Python, Rust, Go

Resume: [https://vincent.is/introducing-
himself/](https://vincent.is/introducing-himself/)

Site: [https://vincent.is/](https://vincent.is/)

Github: [https://github.com/Keats](https://github.com/Keats)

Email: prouillet.vincent at gmail.com

I am a full-stack web developer with an entrepreneurial mind and a good eye
for UX. I've tried my hands at a couple of startups and have experience
working with companies all around the world.

------
sasha0
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Metaclass is an agency, focused custom on ecommerce development and business
automation using Python 3 and Django.

We develop complex e-shops, ecommerce and marketing platforms, b2c and b2b
marketplaces, Point of Sale, CRM, ERP, paperless workflow, dashboards and
provide Django-Oscar commercial support.

We use: Python 3, Django, Django REST Framework, Postgresql, Memcached,
Celery, Github, Elastic and for majority of current ecommerce projects -
Django Oscar.

More info about projects - [http://metaclass.co](http://metaclass.co)

Get in touch - info@metaclass.co

------
gnicholas
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK: PDF and EPUB developer

BeeLine Reader has developed a technology that makes reading on-screen easier
and faster. We have won awards and funding from Stanford, Intel, The Tech
Museum of Innovation, and NewSchools Venture Fund.

We are looking to build out our tools on PDF and EPUB and are looking for an
experienced dev. Please send a personalized cover letter and resume to
contact@...

Please review our website
([http://www.beelinereader.com](http://www.beelinereader.com)) prior to
emailing us. No agencies or dev shops.

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely, across timezones

17 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS app developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

These are examples of how we can work together:

* Take a project from ideation to launch

* Fix a troublesome issue or component

* Building of SDKs

* Take over long term app maintenance. Bug fixes, enhancements, keeping track of iOS upgrades

I prefer to be the only developer for the scope of the project.

Have experience working across timezones.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - remote or Philadelphia - dustin.getz@hyperfiddle.net

Work history, screenshots: [http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/)

Dustin and Karl are full-stack, React.js experts. We can handle anything–the
crazier, the better.

We made [http://hyperfiddle.net/](http://hyperfiddle.net/) — a Datomic IDE,
extensible in Clojure

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala, Java, Meteor and
MongoDB, Datomic

------
danielbraun
SEEKING WORK Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel Remote: Yes

Web development (front-end and back-end) Clojure, Clojurescript, Javascript,
Python/Django, React Native

Github: [https://github.com/danielbraun](https://github.com/danielbraun)
LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-
braun-99179195/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-braun-99179195/) Contact:
danielbraun@me.com

------
lancer101
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Remote
      Position: Technical Content/Writing, Proofreading, Content Strategy
      Availability: Short (2 weeks) to Medium (3-6 months) - US-Eastern or Western Europe or flexible
    

Background: I am a programmer that is comfortable experimenting with many new
technologies and being able to write about such technologies.

I can deliver end-user documentation, beginner tutorials, transactional-
content, notices or even marketing content.

Samples available upon request.

Contact: lancer101@boun.cr

------
doi9t
SEEKING WORK, Québec, Canada | REMOTE ONLY

Java : Spring Framework, Hibernate

Web : HTML5, CSS3, AngularJs, jQuery, Semantic UI, Bootstrap

Databases : SQLite, H2, HSQLDB, Oracle, PostgreSQL, MySQL

Passionate about programming, information security and reverse engineering. I
specialize in office & web applications.

Github: [https://github.com/Doi9t](https://github.com/Doi9t)

Portfolio : [https://watier.ca/portfolio](https://watier.ca/portfolio)

Contact: yannick@watier.ca

------
gbrunacci
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Main Tech Stack: React, Laravel, AWS, and mostly everything derived from it.

Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. Used to work with any US Timezone

Also, work with a very small team that have immediately availability.

Rate: $45/hr.

gabriel@bravenew.tech | [https://bravenew.tech/](https://bravenew.tech/) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/24781853/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/24781853/)

------
ksjhn
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Product-driven software engineer with a passion for developing intuitive,
scalable applications.

Location: Los Angeles

Services:

\- Backend: Node, Flask, Google App Engine, PostgreSQL, GQL

\- Frontend: Angular, React, Redux, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap

\- Languages: Python, JS

Angel: [https://angel.co/alexkosj](https://angel.co/alexkosj) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/koalex/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/koalex/)

Rate: USD 70/hr

Email: alexkosj at gmail.com

------
thejbo
SEEKING WORK | Linux System Administrator/AWS/Ops | REMOTE or San Diego, CA.

20 years experience working primarily with Web-based applications and sites. I
am offering system administration, operations, configuration management,
monitoring, cost management & optimization, application deployment, and
bespoke cloud architecture services.

more info at [https://www.cloudopsgroup.com/](https://www.cloudopsgroup.com/)

josh@cloudopsgroup.com

------
hluska
SEEKING WORK, Regina, Canada | Remote, OK

Technologies: PHP (SlimPHP, Wordpress), Python (Django), JS (Angular 1,
jQuery, Bootstrap), Phonegap, Webpack, Wordpress, ops.

I am a full stack web developer, writer and digital marketer from Regina,
Canada. A highly experienced entrepreneur, I bootstrapped startups for years
before my girlfriend and I had a baby. Now, I still want to work with
startups, but I'm a little too obsessed with ring-around-the-rosie to start my
own.

Contact: greg@hluska.ca

------
git-pull
SEEKING WORK

Location: USA (Central)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I'm a bootstrapping solo-founder, open source programmer, and author.

SAAS eCommerce / subscription services, Frontend, Backend, ML/AI
(text/language)

I work with Django, Python, Linux, Javascript (ES5+6), Backbone, webpack,
sass, spaCy, DRF, reStructuredText, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy,
handlebars/mustache, jinja2, pytest, Some C++.

Email: tony at git-pull dot com

CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/tony](https://stackoverflow.com/story/tony)

Portfolio: [https://www.git-pull.com](https://www.git-pull.com)

Github: [https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

Publications: [https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-tmux](https://leanpub.com/the-
tao-of-tmux)

Articles: [https://devel.tech/features/django-vs-
flask/](https://devel.tech/features/django-vs-flask/),
[https://devel.tech/tips/n/djms3tTe/how-django-uses-
deferred-...](https://devel.tech/tips/n/djms3tTe/how-django-uses-deferred-..).

Sample sites: [https://devel.tech](https://devel.tech),
[https://www.hskflashcards.com](https://www.hskflashcards.com)

Sample projects: [https://cihai.git-pull.com](https://cihai.git-pull.com),
[https://tmuxp.git-pull.com](https://tmuxp.git-pull.com), [https://unihan-
etl.git-pull.com](https://unihan-etl.git-pull.com)

More open source: [https://openhub.net/accounts/git-
pull](https://openhub.net/accounts/git-pull), [https://devel.tech/site/open-
source](https://devel.tech/site/open-source)

------
golmansax
SEEKING WORK | New York City | Remote OK

\- Early engineer at venture-backed companies

\- Familiar with building web apps from scratch

\- Happy to take on whatever task needs to be done

\- Available for 20-35 hours / week

Main technologies used:

\- Frontend: ES6, TypeScript, React, Redux, GraphQL, Webpack

\- Backend: Django, Rails, Node.js

See examples of work and testimonials at
[https://golmansax.com/portfolio](https://golmansax.com/portfolio).

Contact holman@golmansax.com if there might be a good fit. Thanks!

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
hamzahrmalik
SEEKING WORK - Remote freelancer based in UK

\- Native Android, iOS apps.

\- Websites

\- Web apps

\- Backend, payment integration, login systems etc

\- Website, portfolio, testimonials at
[https://www.hamzahrmalik.com](https://www.hamzahrmalik.com)

\- Email: hire@hamzahrmalik.com

Rate is usually a fixed fee negotiated beforehand. I will set up a call,
discuss your project requirements, give my input and we will draw up a spec
and price it. This way you know exactly what it will cost

Thanks,

Hamzah

------
dimonomid
SEEKING WORK, Remote

Hi, my name is Dmitry. I'm a passionate software engineer with strong
background in low-level (MCU real-time kernels, C, Assembler), and experienced
in higher-level technologies as well: Go, C++, JavaScript, and many others.
Author of the well-formed and carefully tested real-time kernel for 16- and
32-bit MCUs: TNeo:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo](https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo) , which
is now used by several companies.

Apart from professional activities, I'm a hobbyist in Lisp, Ruby, Node.js,
Angular.js. Learning internals of the Linux Kernel, since this is something
I'm truly excited about.

One of my hobby projects is a geeky bookmarking service written in Go:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks](https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks)

Technologies: Go, C, C++, Assembler, Low-level, Embedded, RTOS, JavaScript,
SQL, PostgreSQL, Java, Linux, Git, Bash, Docker, Ansible

Some of my articles:

\- How I ended up writing a new real-time kernel:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_o...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_own_kernel)

\- Here's why I love Go:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/i_love_go](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/i_love_go)

\- How do JavaScript closures work under the hood:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures)

\- Unit-testing (embedded) C applications with Ceedling:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_app...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_applications)

\- Object-oriented techniques in C:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c)

Résumé/CV:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf](https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf)

Email: mail@dmitryfrank.com

------
juliangruber
SEEKING WORK - Munich, Germany, Remote preferred

Long time Node.js contributor, published countless modules on Npm which get >
1Mio downloads a month. Also Electron, React, Go.

Github: [https://github.com/juliangruber](https://github.com/juliangruber)

Resume: [http://juliangruber.com](http://juliangruber.com)

Contact: mail@juliangruber.com

------
coupdejarnac
SEEKING WORK Dallas, TX or remote.

Looking for mobile projects using Swift or React Native and embedded systems
projects. For embedded, I am geared up for Microchip PIC, TI MSP430, and
Espressif ESP8266. I would be happy to create your MVP.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-
pe-4965655](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-pe-4965655)

tyler at bxtel com

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Fullstack Developer

I have 5+ years of experience building ecommerce sites for companies of all
sizes, and 8 years of experience developing overall. My expertise is with the
Magento platform, but I've also built shops in Shopify and WordPress. I'm also
an experienced web app developer and love tackling interesting projects.

Location: Long Beach, CA

Skills:

\- Magento 1 & 2

\- ReactJS and Redux

\- Elixir/Phoenix

\- Ruby on Rails

Email: david@diweirich.com

------
mstump
SEEKING FREELANCER - Kubernetes, GoLang, Infrastructure, Dev-Ops, Docker

Infrastructure automation and AI company, seeking go and infrastructure
engineers to work on our deployment, metrics pipelines and NOC infrastructure.
You'd be working on some of the largest no-sql deployments in the world (>10s
of thousands of servers). Must be able to pass background check.

contact@vorstella.com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 6 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
LiweiZ
SEEKING WORK

Remote: ok

Location: Toronto, Canada

Technology: Started learning and using Python, JavaScript, Scala, Java,
BeautifulSoup, React, ReactiveX, Kubernetes, Kafka, Spark, Docker and D3js
from last summer to build a prototype. Before that, worked on Swift,
Objective-C, Go for 2+ years.

I'm interested in all kinds of opportunities.

Email: matt.z.lw@gmail.com

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/liwei-zhang-3440512

Github: github.com/liweiz

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
farnsworthy
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Full-stack dev with extensive remote background seeking new projects. Mostly
Ruby/Rails stack, though experienced with several different languages and
frameworks.

Thorough and caring in my approach, early contacts will receive favorable
rates.

Please contact for further discussion: farnsworthyhn@protonmail.com

------
skier31415
SEEKING WORK -- remote and part time in NYC

Former Google engineer, writing in python, golang, and java.

I helped build Google's docker build tool and the Zagat.com backend.

Full stack mobile web. Contact on my portfolio site:
[http://mvpengineer.com](http://mvpengineer.com)

------
mbesto
SEEKING FREELANCER, FLORIDA, REMOTE OK

Largest retailer of drone parts and accessories.

We're looking for a magento data analyst who can build reports and use RJ
Metrics / Magento BI. Understanding of the underlying table structure of
Magento 1.x / 2.x required.

Email: mikeb A T getfpv.com

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER. Onsite. New Jersey. No Remote.

UX Designer.

Gig: Working on a native desktop app for the travel industry

Deliverables: Wireframes. Process flows. Swim Lanes.

Working with software architect and developers on small team.

Rate: $50/hr. 2-3 months engagement.

30 hours / week

contact(at)qureshimedia.com mention HN and please send work examples.

------
Delmania
SEEKING WORK, Remote only:

\- .NET, Python, or JVM (Java/Kotlin) development. \- Web development. \-
Mobile development. \- Any other dev tasks in any language or technology, I'm
flexible.

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/robertjwhitcomb Email: rwhitcomb@acm.org

------
pvinis
SEEKING WORK

Part time.

REMOTE or Amsterdam, The Netherlands

I have 10 years of development experience with Apple related technologies,
macOS and iOS. For the last 2 years I've been doing React Native too.

I can provide consultation/debugging/development for any of the above.

My email is my username at gmail.

------
andronov4
SEEKING WORK

Remote Only

Technologies: Acyncio, Aiohttp, Tornado, Selenium, Reactjs, JS, SQL, Elastic,
GRAPHQL, Postgresql, Jenkins, CI, Git, Linux, Mongodb, NATS, Websocket, NPM,
Nginx, Webpack and etc. I work as full-stack developer more than 6 years.

Email: andron.andr (at) gmail.com

------
kyleslattery
SEEKING WORK - US Remote (Philadelphia)

I love helping companies resurrect old Rails apps. If your app hasn't been
touched in a while, has big performance problems, or just needs some new
features, I'd love to help you out.

Email: kyle@3e8.io

------
nige123
SEEKING WORK, Bath United Kingdom - Remote OK

Lean start up veteran - 25 years experience - full stack freelance developer.

Check out recent clients: [http://nigelhamilton.com](http://nigelhamilton.com)

------
colinbartlett
SEEKING WORK | New York City-based, but remote only

Ruby and Rails: More than 12 years experience with both.

[https://colinabartlett.com](https://colinabartlett.com)

------
debacle
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE /w TRAVEL AS NECESSARY

\---

Backend programmer. Specialize in automation, performance, and working on
legacy codebases. Languages: PHP, JS, C#, SQL.

jdrich on github, email jdrich@gmail.com.

------
mattschoch
SEEKING WORK | Remote or Cincinnati, Ohio

Skills:

\- Full-stack web development | Java, Node.js, React.js

\- Data | SQL, Cassandra, Neo4j, MongoDB, Kafka

Experience:

~7 years, building systems for both early-stage startups and Fortune 100
enterprises.

mattschoch@gmail.com

------
sgarg26
Seeking Work - Remote

DevOps, Python 10yrs experience including various YC companies in technical
leadership roles

US Based, split time btw NYC and SF

Can work in small or large teams. Get things done

SaumyaGarg@gmail.com

------
samtimalsina
SEEKING WORK | Dallas, but remote only

Looking for smaller projects to occupy weekends and evenings. I work with PHP,
Drupal, React and such.

Please email samtimalsina at gmail dot com.

------
subhadiphere
SEEKING WORK: Specialties: python, PHP, django, WordPress, android app, C/C++
and many more Location: Kolkata Remote work : Yes

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Design aware frontend perfectionist.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
k__
SEEKING WORK

REMOTE ONLY

From Stuttgart, Germany.

10 years experience as developer (3 years remote)

Full-stack consulting with focus on front-end (React-Native) and cloud back-
ends (AWS Lambda)

k@kay.is

------
rsmithio
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred - Edinburgh, UK

I am a full-stack web developer specialising in AngularJS and Python, with
over 6 years web development experience in total. As an example, I have
previously used AngularJS with Flask to work on an enterprise-scale
application for a very large public body in the UK, implementing complex
functionality over a period of 2 years.

I am very much into self-development and in my spare time I work on my own
mobile development projects. I also understand the need for professionalism
and great communication.

I am very adaptable and my wide range of experience also includes: Javascript,
Ruby, Typescript, Swift, Java, HTML, CSS, SASS, PHP, Shell languages, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, AngularJS, Django, Flask, Pyramid, Ruby on Rails, iOS, AWS,
Heroku, Salesforce.

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
v-ignis
SEEKING WORK - Experienced infrastructure engineer with team leadership
experience.

Location: Berlin, Germany | Remote: Ok

Hi, my name is Yaroslav.

I have 4+ years production experience designing and maintaining cloud and
container-based solutions and more than 10 years overall of system engineering
experience (on-prem datacenters management, provisioning, configuration
management, monitoring, designing ops processes, team building).

Performed successful migrations from on-prem to AWS. Designed and built from
scratch a distributed video hosting solution, decentralized proof-of-concept
file locker architecture (coding in tcl, c, node.js).

For my programming tasks I'm mostly relying on shell scripting, opting to ruby
or python when needed.

Right now expanding my expertise into the field of data engineering and scala
programming.

Full CV is available on my linkedin profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ignis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ignis/)

Email: ytarasenko -at- posteo.de

